# How many here think the Cult is one of the best bands out there?



## XM DUDE (Jul 9, 2004)

I think there underrated my self. :icon_hroc :icon_hroc :icon_hroc :icon_hroc :icon_hroc :icon_hroc :icon_hroc :icon_hroc


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

I love that band since the 80's. They have an agressive style specially on the Bass lines. The vocals mix very good with the music. Really like the frontman singing style. a lot of feeling on the songs.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Fire Woman is one of the best songs ever made. I haven't heard much else of their music, however.


----------



## XM DUDE (Jul 9, 2004)

JBKing said:


> Fire Woman is one of the best songs ever made. I haven't heard much else of their music, however.


Rain is my faverote song from that band.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

XM DUDE said:


> Rain is my faverote song from that band.


very nice!


----------

